# El Capitan : Problème de transfert de fichiers



## redtox (10 Décembre 2015)

bonjour à tous,
j'utilise depuis toujours Filezilla pour le transfert des fichiers videos ou musiques vers la 
Freebox Revolution.
Depuis que je suis sous "el capitan" les transferts sont impossibles vitesse beaucoup trop lente.
je suis obligé de repasser sous Yosemite pour les transferts.
qqu'un a t il une idée ? un peut seras le bien venu
Merci à tous


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

As tu regardé sur les forums de Free ?
Par ailleurs, ton post aurait été plus à sa place dans "*Internet et réseau*"


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2015)

redtox a dit:


> Depuis que je suis sous "el capitan" les transferts sont impossibles vitesse beaucoup trop lente.


Si tu n'as pas un compte Free, tu seras bridé à 25 Ko/s.


----------



## redtox (17 Décembre 2015)

j'ai un compte free, je pense que le post est à sa place car il y a d'autres soucis avec el capitan, notamment l'envoi de mail
où seul airmail 2,5 fonctionne.
en tout cas merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2015)

redtox a dit:


> j'ai un compte free, je pense que le post est à sa place


A sa place ? Dans Bricolo & Hackintosh ?


----------



## corinned (17 Décembre 2015)

redtox a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> j'utilise depuis toujours Filezilla pour le transfert des fichiers videos ou musiques vers la
> Freebox Revolution.
> Depuis que je suis sous "el capitan" les transferts sont impossibles vitesse beaucoup trop lente.
> ...


Pourquoi utiliser filezilla ? Je suis aussi sur freebox révolution et les transferts je les fais a partir de la barre latérale du finder ( éléments partagés + freebox server , freebox ) . Tu fais un copié coller du fichier a transférer .


----------



## redtox (17 Décembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> A sa place ? Dans Bricolo & Hackintosh ?


ben oui c'est un hackintosh


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2015)

Ca aurait été bien de le préciser dans le 1er post parce du coup, le pb peut être matériel…


----------



## redtox (17 Décembre 2015)

il fonctionne à merveille sous Yosemite


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2015)

OK. Mais le problème peut être dû à ta configuration matérielle sous El Capitan : comme ça n'est pas du hardware Apple, difficile d'incriminer spécifiquement l'OS.


----------

